# ANT FARMS - Anyone have one or getting one, advice needed please



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

hi there

i am thinking about getting myself one of the antworks gel ant farms, or something simmilar to this. i was just wondering if anyone else has these or any different kind of ant farm and what you think of them???

If anybody can give me some more information, advice or opinions, it would be appreciated :2thumb:.


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

anybody?????


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting the antworks gel one, seem pretty good and you dont have to provide food or water which is a plus. I know you arent supposed to keep ant queens in them but a small colony of species such as Lasius Niger I'm sure would live quite happily in one. (And the antworks look great with the light you can get!! :whistling2 sorry, I know not much help, but thats what I reckon...


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

thats what i was thinking aswell jesslt. im not big on my ant species though so what is the one you named?? lol.

but just wondered if anyones already got one??


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

if u type in ant farm in the serch menu your get lots of threads all ready started on this subject


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

ah ok thanks macro junkie, ill try that. do you have an ant farm at all?


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

just checked and ive found a couple of threads, this first ones ok ; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/216716-ants.html

but the second is a bit more helpfull ;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/215134-ants.html

does anybody have an ant farm?? it doesnt have to be one of the antworks gel ones, im just curious?


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

The Lasius Niger is *ahem* the garden ant, I was trying to make it sound a bit posh!!! Great for ant farms though!! Antsectopia sell various species of ant, some very expensive though... Antsectopia Ant Shop


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sounds coo, but its all alien to me! :whistling2:


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

wow theres tonnes of different species on there, but yer some are pretty pricey, thanks though :2thumb:.


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

does anybody else have an ant farm???


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

what do you feed them?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I do, don't ever buy the ant gel ones because the ants just die. Get one that you put sand in! Like Antworld ant farms. I highly recommend this shop here http://www.antstore.net/shop/http://www.antstore.net
It's German so you have to wait a few days for delivery, but their stuff is excellent. I recommend the starter set


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for that ladybird, what type of ants do you keep in yours?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have several species in glass ant farms i will get some pictures tomorow, also have several foir sale in my online shop along with other ant bits like feeds atc


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks tarantula barn would be good to see some other setups :2thumb:.

do you have a link for your website???


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes it is tarantulabarn.co.uk

There are many differant way to keep ants, once you have a fertile queen you can keep her in a test tube set up for about 6 months, many need sand or wood and soil substrates and most eat honeywater or dead insects, i will get some piccys tomorow if i get time, if not on sunday when i am back from Hamm


----------



## dropdead_fred (Aug 3, 2008)

oh i should have guessed that lol.

and ok awesome, have fun at hamm you lucky git. :whip:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Managed to get ready for Hamm early so have got some piccys for you

This is a picture from the Anstore website of the exact tank that Matt from custom aquaria is making me, this will be for my weaver ant, Polyrhachis dives, 
colony which has around 500 ants in it at the moment









Ant Queens laying eggs








More Queens








Some of the farms








Small colony awaitng new tank








Northern Wood Ants Formica lemani








European Red Ants Myrmica rubra


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got lasius niger (black garden ant) in a starter setup from antstore.net, and I just bought a lasius flavus (yellow meadow ant) and messor barbarus (harvester ant) queens from them, so they're in hibernation right now.


----------

